# 05 660 grizzly



## Chad (Jul 30, 2009)

When I am just cruzin around on my bike I have a roor-hum coming from the front diff. is there something wrong or is this just normal? I have checked all that I can think of with out tearing into it. any help would be great.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you sure it's not coming from your CVT intake or exhaust tube?

I'm not sure where the 660's is located at from the factory. A friend of mine has his 660 snorkeled and it make alot of whistling and whinning from the tubes.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

My 660 is snorkeled and has the sounds coming from it also... I think the yamaha CVT's always have some extra sound. Unless this just started making sounds for ya I would look into some more. Def. make sure your fluids are good up front and make sure the cvt belt isnt starting to wear and check the bearing in the clutch cage, I have eaten a few of those in the past few... Little 20 dollar part.


----------

